
N-dimensional sequential move puzzles - KennyCason
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/N-dimensional_sequential_move_puzzle
======
KennyCason
I discovered and enjoyed some of these puzzles many years ago and had a blast
with them. Very fun for after you’ve solved many of the 3D spatial puzzles and
variants.

